# Some help



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So Ozzy has decided he likes to eat dog poop. He did it over the weekend and made him self really sick. (I would tell you how I knew he ate it but I'm still grossed out just thinking about it) 
We always pick it up but he runs over while the others are going and grabs it. I know some diligence on our part will help but is there anything else. Jake and willow will not eat pineapple. I had heard that helps make other dogs not want to eat their poop. Also any theory on why he does this..... I need him to stop because going to the dog park is getting embarrassing as Ozzy is running towards random dogs doing their business and hubby is running after him yelling Ozzy stop it's not a buffet.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OK first! Lol. Now the poop eating not funny. Cricket ate her own poop once...and I know how you knew..the thought of it still makes me want to throw up! They say when they eat their own they are mussing something in their diet. But as far as eating other dogs...I wish I could help but I don't know. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Donna, there are dogs at the dog park that are poop eaters. This is a nip bud sit. Must stop it. Part of it is can you remember what he looked like just as he made the decision poop = treat and I'm guessing is you need to witness is once again to make correction. Does he have a favorite squeaky toy? A whistle that grabs his attention ASAP? Run away from him and the poop so he is more interested in a game of chase than snatching the loot before you can reach him (because he is swifter than you or Nick). I think what you need to do is catch him just in that moment where his brain switched and distract. Do that over and over until he doesn't associate that thought with poop but the other more appealing (at least to you). Nip. Nip. Nip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Do you have the pet corrector spray cans or something similar there? maybe worth getting something like that which could work if its blasted at the right time (probably around the time your hubby shouts the word buffet!') you would maybe have to keep him on a long line for it to work though so he wasn't so far away.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooo ozzy!! I only know the pineapple one - or how about sprinkling some pepper on it just before he eats it? The taste might put him off......
May make him sneeze too!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oooo ozzy!! I only know the pineapple one - or how about sprinkling some pepper on it just before he eats it? The taste might put him off......
> May make him sneeze too!!


Lol, can just imagine Donna and hubby running over with a pepper grinder to add it to another dogs poo just before Ozzy tucks in!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/virtual-pet-behaviorist/dog-behavior/coprophagia-eating-feces

This link has some advice. Eew 

It even includes Tracey's suggestion of pepper


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oooo ozzy!! I only know the pineapple one - or how about sprinkling some pepper on it just before he eats it? The taste might put him off......
> May make him sneeze too!!


So my first thought is I know how he got parvo!!! My second really gross thought is he grabs it right from the tap so to speak. Yesterday it had hardly hit the ground. The pepper thing will never work!! And gross.....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> So my first thought is I know how he got parvo!!! My second really gross thought is he grabs it right from the tap so to speak. Yesterday it had hardly hit the ground. The pepper thing will never work!! And gross.....


Hahaha- you almost (only almost!) made me laugh out the wine I'd just sipped - I coughed and spluttered though!!
Ozzy!!!!!!! No kisses for you!! 
What can I say - he likes it fresh!! 
R&R did indulge in some cat poo once......  gross.
I don't know what to suggest - maybe keep him on the leash until you can "season" the poop - then let him at it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> So my first thought is I know how he got parvo!!! My second really gross thought is he grabs it right from the tap so to speak. Yesterday it had hardly hit the ground. The pepper thing will never work!! And gross.....


So he's find of fresh, organic, err.. Food?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna I don't know what you can do? It's an awfully embarrassing situation he's out you in


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I need him to grow out of it.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

My sister's black lab is the same (and also eats his own)  she's tried loads of stuff with him but her only choice is to muzzle him - which she's now used to - but maybe Maureen's association training idea is worth a go? Has he always done it? Poppy ate a cat poo the other week and her breath reeked, I can sympathise xx


----------

